# [solved] Gentoo auf grössere Platte spiegeln

## chickenhuhn

Hallo zusammen,

da meine Platte bald an ihre Kapazitätsgrenze stößt, würde ich ganz gern das komplette System auf eine neue Platte spiegeln / backupen. Könnte mir allerdings vorstellen, dass das auf Grund der neuen grösseren Partitionen dann Probleme bereiten könnte. Hat da jemand Erfahrung und weiss mit welchem Befehl das Backup am besten möglich ist.

Besten Dank!Last edited by chickenhuhn on Sat Jul 09, 2005 8:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mankale

da gibts keine Probleme, das geht sogar mit cp -rp, oder mit dd

----------

## flammenflitzer

m.E. erzeugt dd eine 1:1 Kopie und sollte da nicht funktionieren. Ich würde cp -rva nehmen. (Funktioniert auf jeden Fall und erhält die Rechte, wie sie sind). Es sollte wohl auch mit rsync gehen.

----------

## sokar2000

Neue Platte an /dev/hdb anschliessen, partitionieren, Formatieren

Ab GentooCD starten

```
# mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/boot/gentoo

# mkdir /mnt/disk2

# mount /dev/hdb3 /mnt/disk2

# mkdir /mnt/disk2/boot

# mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/disk2/boot

# cd /mnt/gentoo

# cp -R * /mnt/disk2/

# mount -t proc none /mnt/disk2/proc

# umount /mnt/disk2/boot

# chroot /mnt/disk2 /bin/bash

# env-update

# source /etc/profile

# nano -w /etc/fstab

##Boot-Partition temporär auf /dev/hdb1 legen

# emerge grub

# grub

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

grub> quit

# nano -w /etc/fstab

##Boot-Partition wieder auf /dev/hda1 legen

# exit

# exit

# exit

# halt
```

CD raus, alte Platte raus, neue Platte auf /dev/hda, wieder booten und gucken!

Hoffentlich hab ich nix vergessen...

hth

EDIT: Mist, zu langsam!  :Wink: 

----------

## Kuhrscher

Ich würde das auch ohne weiteres mit "cp -a" oder so kopieren. Ich hab das bei einem ähnlichen Problem neulich auch gemacht. Eigentlich sollte das ohne weiteres funktionieren  :Cool: 

----------

## chickenhuhn

Danke für die schnelle Antworten. Ich werd das Wochenende dann mal nutzen, um es auszuprobieren.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich denke -r ist besser als -a. Bei -ra kann man nichts falsch machen.

----------

## Kuhrscher

Aber -a beinhaltet doch -r, oder tüdel ich da grade?  :Wink: 

----------

## Sumpfdrache

Ich mach das immer so ([Edit]Partitonen wurden vorher mit fdisk angelegt und nach Gusto formatiert, sind also mountbar):

1. Von Livecd booten

2. mkdir /old

3. mkdir /new

4. mount /dev/hd<alt> /old

5. mount /dev/hd<neu> /new

6. (cd /old ; tar cvpf - .) | (cd /new ; tar xvpf -)

----------

## mrsteven

/dev, /mnt, /sys und /proc würde ich aber nicht mitkopieren...

----------

## Sumpfdrache

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> /dev, /mnt, /sys und /proc würde ich aber nicht mitkopieren...

 

Beim Booten von LiveCd sollte das doch egal sein, auf jeden Fall mal bei /proc und /dev, oder? */sys bald mal nachschlagend* (Oder meinst Du meinen Beitrag gar nicht  :Smile:  )

[Edit] Hab mal ein beherztes ls auf /sys gemacht...Was da alles drinsteht! Entweder macht er das automagisch oder ich hab im Suff ein Howto abgearbeitet *grübel* ... Hammer!

----------

## WiredEd

Ich habe das letzte Woche noch so gemacht wie oben beschrieben:

- LiveCD booten

- Partitionen anlegen

- Filesystem auswählen

- Partitionen mounten

... und dann mit cp -rp alles rüberkopieren.

- nicht vergessen den Bootmanager wieder zu aktivieren

Es mag elegantere Methoden geben. Aber die geht auf jeden Fall.

----------

## andix

Ich hab es letztens so gemacht:

- LiveCD rein, gebootet

- Neue Festplatte per USB angeschlossen (sda) - alte als IDE (hda)

- dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/sda

- Festplatten getauscht

Dann ist man fast fertig, die neue Platte funkioniert dann, ist genauso paritioniert wie die Alte, hat aber nach den Partitionen noch Platz frei. Da kann man das einfach neue Partitionen erstellen oder vorhandene vergrößern (Da die neue Platte ja eine Kopie ist, kann man auch ein wenig riskanterer Partitionierungsversuche unternehmen...)

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *andix wrote:*   

> Da kann man das einfach neue Partitionen erstellen oder vorhandene vergrößern (Da die neue Platte ja eine Kopie ist.

 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß einer Deiner nächsten Threads ist "Wie kann ich eine bestehende Partition vergrößern?"

Sinnvoll ist, bei einer größeren Platte gleich zu prüfen, ob man vielleich seinen neuen Partitionen mehr Platz spendiert und dann cp statt dd einsetzt.

----------

## slick

 *chickenhuhn wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da meine Platte bald an ihre Kapazitätsgrenze stößt, würde ich ganz gern das komplette System auf eine neue Platte spiegeln / backupen. Könnte mir allerdings vorstellen, dass das auf Grund der neuen grösseren Partitionen dann Probleme bereiten könnte. Hat da jemand Erfahrung und weiss mit welchem Befehl das Backup am besten möglich ist.
> 
> Besten Dank!

 

Dokumentationen, Tipps & Tricks > Wechsel auf eine neue, größere Festplatte

und/oder

Dokumentationen, Tipps & Tricks > Bytegenaues Backup von gentoo 

----------

## chickenhuhn

Sorry, hab ich nicht gesehen. Das liegt aber zum Teil auch an der bescheidenen Forums-Suche hier [obwohl ich peinlicherweise zugeben muss, dass ich das Thema hier hätte finden müssen  :Embarassed:  ]. Da gibt man die geläufigsten Begriffe ein und findet kein Ergebnis, obwohl man das Thema ein paar Tage vorher durch Zufall schon gesehen hatte; es also existiert.

Aber danke für die Tipps - haben mir geholfen. Verlief tatsächlich problemlos-hätte ich nicht gedacht  :Cool: 

----------

## l3u

Ich hab das mal gemacht, indem ich ne live-CD gebootet hab, und dann die Daten von der alten Platte mit tar an tar gepipet und so auf die neue gespeichert:

```
mount /dev/hda6 /alt

mount /dev/hda7 /neu

cd /alt

tar -cvpf - . | tar -xpf - -C ../neu/
```

Hat auch ganz gut geklappt :-)

----------

